# REALLY painful injection site (no infection)



## fallout (Jun 23, 2015)

So I got my first set of gear in.  Doing 300 Test-e, and 100 Trenbolone twice a week.  First injection was in my glut.  It got super ****ing sore.  It was ok b/c it was in my glut, sucked to sit or lay back for a few seconds till my body adjusted but after about 4 days the symptoms subsided.  2nd injection was in my right quad which is what I'm dealing with right now.  Injected on Sunday.  Monday it was sore, but not terrible.  Today (tuesday) I can't hardly go up my ****ing stairs.  It hurts REALLY bad to get down and up.  Is this just b/c they used too much alcohol in it?  I'm in the medical profession for 13 years now (since i was 18 i'm now 32)  I'm totally not concerned about infection so please keep injection cleanliness feedback down to a minimum, I'm very good at this and am not concerned about it, besides there is no redness/puffiness/fever or otherwise signs of injection.  It's just ****ing painful and I know It'll clear up after the next couple of days but how should I proceed with future injections.  I can't limp around work for the next 10 weeks.  I read some research on subcutaneous injections (into the fat) which the results actually showed more stable results than intramuscular to include higher free test levels.  Maybe I should do subcutaneous in the stomach?  I just KNOW i can't put this in my quad again..lol.

Thanks in advance for all of your guys help and expertise.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 23, 2015)

It's normal....has happened to many of us and it sucks ass.....

Uh, I wouldn't pin in your stomach...LOL...been there, done that and never again ................same with quad, was cripple for over a fuuking week...never again on that either!

Stick to pinning your glutes 

Oh, and I have pinned subq (small amounts) and to be honest I prefer in the muscle 

I also pin delts, great spot!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 23, 2015)

Well bud some in my op some sites are right for some hell for others . I can't inj VG for shit I do it exactly how I was taught how I watched videos on it and almost every time I am a freaking cripple , I am hit or miss in the glute also . I can put 3cc in my delt and alternate eod with no pain at all . Ice and advil till the pain goes away and try a new spot. Sounds to me like your using 2 cc in one site which if your not used to can cause pip also tren in itself can be a nasty pin even if both your compounds are dosed with the correct amount of alcohol 

good luck


----------



## fallout (Jun 24, 2015)

Jenner said:


> It's normal....has happened to many of us and it sucks ass.....
> 
> Uh, I wouldn't pin in your stomach...LOL...been there, done that and never again ................same with quad, was cripple for over a fuuking week...never again on that either!
> 
> ...



Thanks to both of you.  It's encouraging knowing that it's common to hurt so bad.  You both mentioned deltoids.  Maybe I'll give that a shot.  And I'm doing 1 and 1/2 cc btw.


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 24, 2015)

Why in the hell are you running tren on your first cycle?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 24, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Why in the hell are you running tren on your first cycle?



^THIS. 

AND
 It could be a volume thing, could be your muscles just need to get use to it. When I first started pinning i tried quad, VG, Glutes. All have the same level of discomfort but eased a bit with time. 
Sounds stupid I know, but I kinda enjoy some mild pip. Not get a boner enjoy, but mentally like to know its there and doing it job.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 24, 2015)

Do you know how your gear was brewed?  That could play a roll in it?  Have you tried filtering it again yourself?  The others have mentioned everything I would say other than gear quality.  That being said I had an ugl that I used many many times and experienced horrible pip with one certain batch.  Talked to the brother that brewed it and he told me that he switched some things up for one batch and was getting a lot of complaints of pip just due to the recipe so he sent me a brand new batch brewed the old way and was smooth as silk after that.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 24, 2015)

As far as infection... u can have the Virgin Mary swab the injection site prior to injection and the shit could still get infected. . Sometimes it's the oil not the injection technique. 

I've been injecting shit for about 17 years and sometimes it's just the muscle getting used to breaking down the hormone... 

Keep your eye on it..Ice it and limp around for a few days.

I've shot shit that could have made a cocaine fueled man with no legs limp around a parking lot for 12 days


----------



## RISE (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm guessing it's the test 300.  I'm on it now and it leaves big ass welts and red spots on my ass.  Take some Advil and you'll be alright.  Also drop the tren and use that sh!t later.


----------



## McDuffy (Jun 24, 2015)

tren on the first cycle, this guy isn't fukking around! I can pin my glutes just fine, and i was able to pin my quads just fine. once i started pinning 2.5cc test prop into my quads the pain was not worth it. I dont know if it was the increased volume causing the problem or if its because prop has more alcohol than test enanthate but either way my solution was to switch sites to my glutes. 

Also on a side note don't ever try pinning your calves, i did it once and the swelling was so bad i went to my doctor was scared of lossing my leg but it was fine.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 24, 2015)

RISE said:


> I'm guessing it's the test 300.  I'm on it now and it leaves big ass welts and red spots on my ass.  Take some Advil and you'll be alright.  Also drop the tren and use that sh!t later.



I agree as I had some primo 300 years ago and that shit killed me.............................................


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 24, 2015)

being a novice, and on my first "real" cycle...first was bunk gear.  I am doing 2 shots a week just alternate cheeks....not in your leg!!  make sure you are using a 23 or 22 gage 1-1/2".  I started getting knots in my ass and found the miracle...a heating pad!!  I don't know if you need to star in on your legs just yet.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 24, 2015)

Injection site pain is usually something that comes along with the lifestyle we live. Never heard of anyone pinning in their stomach though it sounds like a clown would do that unless it's hcg. I have had pain so bad that when I would sit I had to make sure I did not put pressure on 1 side of my ass for like a week was the worst when having to drive. LOL


----------



## fallout (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments.  I was cautioned against tren on my first cycle.  But honestly I'm dealing with the side effects just fine and I'm not worried.  I don't think there is much legitimate science behind it being a bad thing to run first cycle.  I understand the fact "feel it out and see how you deal with it" sort of philosophy which is all well and good but I have a good enough head on my shoulders to back off of something if its ****ing with me.  Just knowing how common the injection site pain is helps me immensely in dealing with that pain.  Making it not so scary.  

Also I understand that the oil COULD be bad and cause infection, thanks for that anyway though, but I'm not concerned with that due to lack of infection symptoms.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 24, 2015)

Or grow a pair


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2015)

fallout said:


> Thanks for all the comments.  I was cautioned against tren on my first cycle.  But honestly I'm dealing with the side effects just fine and I'm not worried.  I don't think there is much legitimate science behind it being a bad thing to run first cycle.  I understand the fact "feel it out and see how you deal with it" sort of philosophy which is all well and good but I have a good enough head on my shoulders to back off of something if its ****ing with me.  Just knowing how common the injection site pain is helps me immensely in dealing with that pain.  Making it not so scary.
> 
> Also I understand that the oil COULD be bad and cause infection, thanks for that anyway though, but I'm not concerned with that due to lack of infection symptoms.


You aren't dealing with it fine. Look at the thread you started as evidence.

And it's not just the actual existence of sides that you should run test only. It's because you don't know where the sides are coming from and how to titrate your doses.

Typical of the medical profession -to think the rules don't apply to you as you are so much smarter.  That attitude will bite you in the ass. Or quad.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't dealing with it fine. Look at the thread you started as evidence.
> 
> And it's not just the actual existence of sides that you should run test only. It's because you don't know where the sides are coming from and how to titrate your doses.
> 
> Typical of the medical profession -to think the rules don't apply to you as you are so much smarter.  That attitude will bite you in the ass. Or quad.



Thanks POB was hoping somebody would call BS on that... Using Tren on your first cycle is like using Heroin without ever smoking weed.
The narcotic thing was just an analogy I dont condone the use of recreational drug.

You will never enjoy the benefits of all the other great compounds out their due to your decision as nothing will ever compare.


----------



## snake (Jun 24, 2015)

I keep keep everything other than test confined to my glutes. I'm just not taking a chance of fuukin' up a squat workout.


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 24, 2015)

I like the delts personally.   Depending on what it is quads are fine.  OP don't worry too much about as long as it is not red, hot or swollen consider it a right of passage.  It is a bit of a hobby to look for peg legs at the gym and asking if they got kicked by a mule.  Darrr is that a parrot on your shoulder.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 24, 2015)

Paolos said:


> using Heroin without ever smoking weed.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, do I need to worry about you?????


----------



## bugman (Jun 24, 2015)

snake said:


> I keep keep everything other than test confined to my glutes. I'm just not taking a chance of fuukin' up a squat workout.



What's a squat?


----------



## fallout (Jun 25, 2015)

lol.. I just wanted to know that the pain was somewhat normal.  I don't really care about being in pain as long as it's not due to a complication.  sorry Juice head.  doing tren doesn't require experience.  it requires a ****ing needle.  forgive me I speak my mind.  and I am dealing with it just fine.  actually it was only really bad for the one day.  today hasn't been too bad at all.

go ahead and flame.  I'm sure you'll deny being insulted.  it's only 200mg of tren a week anyway.  300 test, 100 tren twice a week.  And I honestly haven't experienced any symptoms just yet except injection site pain and feeling a little stronger on chest day.  but it has only been one week.  If it starts to have a big negative impact i'll back off.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 25, 2015)

It's just part of it.  I can go weeks without a problem then bam,  pain for 2 days.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 25, 2015)

Suck it up, Buttercup


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2015)

I keep wondering how this dam thread is still going. 

Paolos if you dont condone opiates then why the hell did you rant and rave about how I need to get off the adderall and just start shooting up meth/heroine and that sharing needles will save me money?? 

Voltrader: you dont worry about pip until it gives you a fever and makes you feel sick. Thats infection...everything else is ok.

Op: a smart man learns from his mistakes, a wise man learns from others....dont be ignorant because what your doing has a far greater impact on your health than some stupid pain your feeling in your legs. Tren and all steroids should be respected and right now you have no idea what is even going on besides what your "feeling" which is only the tip of the iceberg


----------



## fallout (Jul 1, 2015)

I just wanted to drop in and say thanks to the folks that suggested the deltoid injection.  I have done each shoulder and minimal soreness and no crippling or disabling at all.  Thanks guys.  Also I'm not really experiencing any negative side effects mentally from the injections at all.  Then again it's only the end of week two and the 4th injection.  I was expecting a decrease in libido, but I've been horny as ****.  Me and the girl had sex three times yesterday and after she went home I jerked off twice.. wtf.


----------

